# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  D. auratus

## Wolst21LT

So my family and i were thinking of putting some _D. Auratus_ on display in one of the main rooms of our house. this room is right next to the TV room, there will also be a lot of people in this room, with the occasional loud noises. would this be an acceptable environment to put a pair of _D. Auratus_?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I recommend against it. Lots of activity can stress captive amphibians badly.

----------


## John Clare

Green and black poison dart frogs are pretty tough though - the loud noises would be my only concern but since this species seems to do so well in zoo displays, with children banging on the glass, screaming and shouting, I think they'll do alright.

----------


## Kurt

I agree with John, _Dendrobates auratus_ is a good choice. _Dendrobates tinctorius_ would be a good second choice, but don't mix the two.

_Dendrobates auratus_ - black & green poison dart frog
_Dendrobates tinctorius_ - dyeing poison dart frog

----------


## Wolst21LT

ok thanks. the only loud noises i would think are the blender, which is in the other room next door in the kitchen, and the very very occasional barbecues/parties which we seem to very rarely have so i think it will be okay. im planning on getting them from blackjungle.com. ive heard they are good with amphibians. correct?

----------


## Kurt

Yes, they are. I was at the place last June. Holy ****! What place! There were heavily planted terrariums all over the place. There were rooms for rearing tadpoles, rooms for fruit flies (I have never seen that many cultures in my life). Then there is the green house, lots of exotic plants, some of which are carnivorus. Oh, yeah there's a tons of cool frogs too.

----------


## Wolst21LT

haha cool. the only thing is they sell froglets so ill have to keep them in my room at first until they get older.

----------


## Ron

They will be fine in the living room, Isaac...and a great species.

----------

